# [SOLVED]compiz-fusion & kde4

## amandrake

z góry przepraszam jeśli był już podobny temat jednak nie znalazłem takiego. chciałbym zemergować sobie compiz-fusion i przy kompilacji pakietu compiz-0.6.2-r1 wywala mi następujący błąd:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -I/usr/qt/3/include -I    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT window.moc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/window.moc.Tpo -c -o window.moc.o window.moc.cpp

In file included from decorator.moc.cpp:11:

decorator.h:27:26: error: kapplication.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from window.moc.cpp:11:

window.h:27:27: error: kdecoration_p.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

decorator.h:35:21: error: fixx11h.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

decorator.h:36:21: error: kconfig.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

decorator.h:37:35: error: kdecoration_plugins_p.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

decorator.h:38:27: error: kdecoration_p.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

decorator.h:39:19: error: netwm.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from window.h:36In file included from window.h:37,

                 from decorator.h:46,

                 from decorator.moc.cpp:11:

options.h:27:25: error: kdecoration.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from decorator.h:47,

                 from decorator.moc.cpp:11:

KWinInterface.h:6:24: error: dcopobject.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

,

                 from window.moc.cpp:11:

utils.h:28:21: error: fixx11h.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from window.h:37,

                 from window.moc.cpp:11:

options.h:27:25: error: kdecoration.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qwindowdefs.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:43,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:42,

                 from decorator.h:33,

                 from decorator.moc.cpp:11:

/usr/qt/3/include/qnamespace.h:750: error: expected identifier before numeric constant

/usr/qt/3/include/qnamespace.h:750: error: expected unqualified-id before numeric constant

In file included from /usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:45,

                 from /usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:42,

                 from decorator.h:33,

                 from decorator.moc.cpp:11:

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:61: error: expected identifier before numeric constant

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:61: error: expected `}' before numeric constant

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:61: error: expected unqualified-id before numericconstant

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:142: error: expected `)' before 'type'

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:143: error: declaration of '~QEvent' as non-member

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:144: error: 'Type' does not name a type

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:145: error: non-member function 'bool spontaneous()' cannot have cv-qualifier

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h: In function 'bool spontaneous()':

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:145: error: 'spont' was not declared in this scope

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h: At global scope:

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:146: error: expected unqualified-id before 'protected'

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:148: error: expected unqualified-id before 'private'

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:150: error: function definition does not declare parameters

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:150: error: 'friend' used outside of class

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:153: error: 'friend' used outside of class

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:154: error: 'friend' used outside of class

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:155: error: 'friend' used outside of class

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h:157: error: expected declaration before '}' token

make[3]: *** [decorator.moc.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

In file included from window.h:37,

                 from window.moc.cpp:11:

options.h:35: error: expected class-name before '{' token

options.h:83: error: 'WindowOperation' does not name a type

options.h:119: error: 'KDecorationDefines' has not been declared

options.h:119: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'WindowOperation' with no type

options.h:120: error: expected ';' before 'windowOperation'

options.h:126: error: 'KDecorationDefines' has not been declared

options.h:126: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'WindowOperation' with no type

options.h:126: error: expected ';' before 'OpTitlebarDblClick'

In file included from window.moc.cpp:11:

window.h:45: error: expected class-name before '{' token

window.h:64: error: 'MaximizeMode' does not name a type

window.h:76: error: 'NET' has not been declared

window.h:76: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'WindowType' with no type

window.h:76: error: 'WindowType' declared as a 'virtual' field

window.h:77: error: expected ';' before 'windowType'

window.h:78: error: 'QIconSet' does not name a type

window.h:83: error: 'WindowOperation' has not been declared

window.h:92: error: 'MaximizeMode' has not been declared

window.h:189: error: 'NET' has not been declared

window.h:189: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Direction' with no type

window.h:189: error: expected ';' before 'positionToDirection'

window.h:207: error: 'QIconSet' does not name a type

window.moc.cpp: In member function 'virtual void* KWD::Window::qt_cast(constchar*)':

window.moc.cpp:89: error: 'KDecorationBridge' was not declared in this scope

window.moc.cpp:89: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token

window.moc.cpp:89: error: expected ';' before 'this'

window.moc.cpp:89: warning: statement has no effect

make[3]: *** [window.moc.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1/work/compiz-0.6.2/kde/window-decorator'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1/work/compiz-0.6.2/kde'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1/work/compiz-0.6.2'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2593:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 
```

dorzucam także swój emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_pre7-r1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jun 2008 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openglopenmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplugfile hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewritesetenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by amandrake on Sun Jun 08, 2008 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj z nowszą wersją dostępną tutaj.

----------

## amandrake

wybacz, że o to spytam ale czy użyć tego jako kompilacja źródeł samemu czy poprzez layman?

----------

## mziab

```
layman -a desktop-effects
```

----------

## amandrake

problem rozwiązany instalacją nowszego pakietu

----------

